# Microbot para laberinto con paso a paso.



## picfffff (Ene 20, 2008)

Hola. Estoy inmerso en el diseño de un robot para la prueba de laberinto y quería tener alguna opinión, ya que soy novato.

Lo que tenía pensado es controlarlo con el 16f84 u 877 si el primero se queda corto, motores paso a paso para poder realizar giros de 90º, 3 sensores GP2D120 o similares.* Ahora mi duda principal es si añadir dos SAA1027 para el control de los motores o hay alguna alternativa más económica?* La verdad es que entre los sensores y los motores se va un buen pico para ser estudiante pobre .


Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## Residente (Ene 20, 2008)

Y por que no usas servos son mas baratos y pesan menos ademas un motor paso a paso consumira mas. puedes usar los lb293,298 que son drivers de control.
ademas para un paso a paso necesitarias 4 señales, para un servo una.
saludos


----------



## picfffff (Ene 20, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta tan rápida. La razón de haber pensado en usar motores paso a paso es para poder girar 90º exactos.

Las paredes del laberinto tiene posicionadas todas sus paredes a 90º. Tiene una entrada en cada lado, ya que es un cuadrado, y se trata de entrar por una de las entradas (se sortea justo antes de comenzar) y salir por la del frente. E laberinto es conocido con anterioridad, por ello mi intención era la de programar los 4 posibles caminos y justo antes de la prueba indicarle al robot el camino que tiene que hacer mediante 2 microinterruptores, y para ello la forma más fácil que se me había ocurrido era darle instrucciones tipo "anda recto hasta encontrar un hueco a tu derecha", "gira a la derecha", etc. No sé si me explico... De esta forma, al girar 90º exactos apenas habría desviación.


----------



## Residente (Ene 20, 2008)

Bueno con unos motores de CC tambien lo podrias hacer fijate en el video:

YouTube - Primeros pasos

ese es un robot para laberinto como el que tu quieres hacer y gira los 90º perfecto.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 20, 2008)

picfffff dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la respuesta tan rápida. La razón de haber pensado en usar motores paso a paso es para poder girar 90º exactos.



Con servos se puede obtener una precisión de alcanza el medio grado.

Te adjunto un material donde se habla de los servomotores y su uso en la robotica .

Saludos.


----------



## picfffff (Ene 20, 2008)

Y qué método utiliza? 

Creo haber visto algún inventillo con cny70 contando los pulsos (por ejemplo el método de los ratones de bola) pero me parece mucho más complicado.


----------



## picfffff (Ene 20, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> picfffff dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vale, pero para no complicar mucho la mecánica pensaba hacerlo como la mayoría de microbots, que girara por la diferencia de revoluciones de una rueda a la otra, y si no me equivoco a lo que os referís sería haciéndolo con un servo sin "trucar", o sea con unas ruedas directrices y otras motrices como un coche, no?


----------



## Residente (Ene 21, 2008)

El inventillo ese que dices se llama encoder. Un encoder absoluto te dira exactamente en que posicion se encuentra.
con servos tendrias que trucarlos, pero no quitarles la electronica si no la pestaña solo, asi los sigues controlando por pulsos, segun la resolucion del servo pues podras hacer que se mueva lo minimo. como dice Li-ion.


----------



## picfffff (Ene 21, 2008)

Residente dijo:
			
		

> con servos tendrias que trucarlos, pero no quitarles la electronica si no la pestaña solo, asi los sigues controlando por pulsos, segun la resolucion del servo pues podras hacer que se mueva lo minimo. como dice Li-ion.



Me podrías facilitar alguna dirección donde venga algún ejemplo o explique algo más sobre eso? Hasta donde yo tenía entendido la electrónica del servo también le limitaba a 180º...


----------



## Residente (Ene 24, 2008)

Pues buscando seguro encuentras algun ejemplo, no tengo ninguno a mano, los servos que yo truque eran unos futaba 3003 y funcionaron perfecto, solo con quitar la pestaña y sacar el potenciometro que lleva haciendo un agujero en su cajita para poder regularlo. 
Si encuentro algo lo subo. 
saludos


----------



## picfffff (Ene 24, 2008)

Es que encuentro muchas páginas que enseñan a trucarlos, pero no consigo ninguna que expliquen o hagan un ejemplo para poder controlar los grados que giran.


----------



## Residente (Ene 25, 2008)

Para controlarlos seria igual que si los fueses hacer girar 0 y 180º, pulso bajo y alto, el potenciómetro va enganchado en lo que gira, por eso si lo sacas de esa posición y se regula como si estuviera en la posición central, estará todo el rato girando, a no ser que tú gires el potenciómetro y entonces pararía. 
Espero haberlo explicado bien, no te pongo una foto por que los tiene un compañero para su robot, pero que al menos ese modelo de servo así funciona.


----------



## sarjasalc (Feb 1, 2008)

con respecto a los motores paso a paso los puedes encontrar en una impresora estropeada casi siempre tienen 2 hay en partes que las venden como basura la verdad es que si necesitaras muchas salidas de el microcontrolador si vas a manejar motores paso a paso
y un buen circuito para manejar la corriente de los motores en cuanto a los servos puedes diseñarte uno tu mismo si no lo tienes a tu alcance pero puede ser un poco frustrante primero decidete que tipo de motor utilizaras para poderte ayudar


----------



## ZOH (Feb 1, 2008)

Para comenzar recomiendo los de paso, por su costo, como dice sarjasalc se consiguen desmantelando impresoras, y además se pueden lograr excelentes ajustes de posición, solo miras cuantos pasos necesitas para un giro y listo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 26, 2008)

hola a todos , como yo también estoy metido en eso de la robótica y la electrónica en general
les comento que encontre una página donde se muestra como trucar un motor servo, para que gire 360°. Allí lo encontrarán muy bien explicado (para mi entendimiento), espero que les sirva.

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar


----------

